
Ask HN: Is it worth it to move to SV in 40's with family? - daxfohl
Synopsis: I&#x27;m in a job (&#x2F;city) where I&#x27;ve hit the ceiling in terms of software dev, and expect to get raises on par with inflation for the rest of my career.  However I have a nice house that&#x27;s paid off, reasonable savings, and other than job stagnation things are going fine.  (Well other than the constant worry that I&#x27;ll be replaced with someone cheaper at some point).<p>The opportunity has arisen to take a job from a big SW company out west.  It&#x27;d be an immediate 50% pay bump, plus potential bonus on top of that, pushing to over 100% bump.  And of course there&#x27;s no glass ceiling there, so future earning potential is even higher.<p>However housing is so expensive out there that I&#x27;d have to either buy a much smaller house, or drain my savings and go into debt and work until I&#x27;m in my 70&#x27;s to pay it off.  It doesn&#x27;t feel too far-fetched to say that it seems like my kids&#x27; inheritance will be the only beneficiary.  (Yes I love them, but I want my own cut as well! :))<p>So while it&#x27;s a huge move forward in terms of &quot;career&quot;, it feels like almost a step backward in terms of &quot;life&quot;.  Has anyone else here been in the same situation?  What decision did you make, and how did it work out?
======
josh_carterPDX
__However housing is so expensive out there that I 'd have to either buy a
much smaller house, or drain my savings and go into debt and work until I'm in
my 70's to pay it off. __

^^^ you 've answered this yourself.

------
dylanhassinger
if u have the capital to buy a house, you could always sell it in 5 years and
make a profit. Just consider the smaller house a temporary adventure (as long
as your family is game for an adventure). Going into debt or renting at SF
rates seems like a bad plan

~~~
NonEUCitizen
You would not have been able to sell your house for a profit 5 years later had
you bought in 2006/7, and companies were laying off people 2-3 years after you
bought your house.

